# Testosterone Replacement Therapy



## spenbro (Feb 18, 2010)

I am currently undergoing test replacement therapy. I am your average guy looking to make the most of what this treatment has to offer. What else would be good to stack with this to get the most gains? Any suggestions?


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 18, 2010)

Need to know the dosage you're on.


----------



## spenbro (Feb 18, 2010)

120 mg a week.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 18, 2010)

if you're like most people i know that are on doc directed test replacement, you're not getting enough.  supplement your test with more test.


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 18, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> if you're like most people i know that are on doc directed test replacement, you're not getting enough.  supplement your test with more test.


Thats exactly what I was thinking.Doubling the dose would be a good idea.


----------



## spenbro (Feb 18, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking.Doubling the dose would be a good idea.



I wish I could get the doc to do that, but he won't. I get a blood test every month to test the levels, so I don't want them to see a huge surge.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Are you using the transdermal cream or getting injections? Just curious.


----------



## spenbro (Feb 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Are you using the transdermal cream or getting injections? Just curious.



Injections


----------



## FMJ (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't understand these conservative approaches doctors take with HRT. Us older guys go in there asking to bring our levels back to where they were when we were 20 years old. I don't know what levels 120mg a week will get the average 40+ year old guy but if it's not the level of a 20 year old, then what are they trying to accomplish? 
Why not just dose someone with what they need to get to those levels again? Whats the big concern?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2010)

spenbro said:


> I am currently undergoing test replacement therapy. I am your average guy looking to make the most of what this treatment has to offer. What else would be good to stack with this to get the most gains? Any suggestions?


LOTS more test.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I don't understand these conservative approaches doctors take with HRT. Us older guys go in there asking to bring our levels back to where they were when we were 20 years old. I don't know what levels 120mg a week will get the average 40+ year old guy but if it's not the level of a 20 year old, then what are they trying to accomplish?
> Why not just dose someone with what they need to get to those levels again? Whats the big concern?


 
i asked my doc that and she said, _"testosterone is a controlled substance. we get audited and have to have lab work to justify the script, otherwise, we get busted"_.  i guess it makes sense.  then she went into a tirade about it being the same thing as prescribing pain pills to someone that doesn't have a medical reason to need them. blah, blah, blah . . .lol


----------



## weldingman (Feb 19, 2010)

All that trt shit is just to give someone a since of well being thats all, not to make you big or strong. It does seem like they would give men more of a dosage though damn.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 19, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> i asked my doc that and she said, _"testosterone is a controlled substance. we get audited and have to have lab work to justify the script, otherwise, we get busted"_.


 
But thats just stupid. Think about it. If you're treating someone for something, you give them the dose required to reach an end result. You don't give them a fractional dose to "pacify" them. If the get audited for prescribing the amount needed to bring up a persons test level then there's nothing to hide. Problem is, if you're a 40 year old guy and the concensus is that your test should be something like 250 naturally, then that's what they try to bring your level up to. Most 40 year old guys don't want hrt to get them to thier 40 year old level, they want to get to the level they were at when they were 20. Since no DR.s thinks a 40 year old should have the test levels of a 20 year old, that's where the problem lies.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> But thats just stupid. Think about it. If you're treating someone for something, you give them the dose required to reach an end result. You don't give them a fractional dose to "pacify" them. If the get audited for prescribing the amount needed to bring up a persons test level then there's nothing to hide. Problem is, if you're a 40 year old guy and the concensus is that your test should be something like 250 naturally, then that's what they try to bring your level up to. Most 40 year old guys don't want hrt to get them to thier 40 year old level, they want to get to the level they were at when they were 20. Since no DR.s thinks a 40 year old should have the test levels of a 20 year old, that's where the problem lies.


 
i agree. i have since quit going to that doc and have my 1st appt. with an endocrinologist next week. i need to be seeing one anyway to help handle my diabetes, but i'm hoping he will work with me a little better on the hrt also.  as soon as i leave his office from having all the bloodwork done, i'm starting a test e cycle, so whatever he prescribes me won't really matter for a while.  i would just like for it to be a decent dosage to cruise on when i'm not doing anything else, and so i won't have to worry about pct.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Klc,

Just curious where you're at with your TRT?


----------



## OlderNCautious (Sep 26, 2012)

My doc gives me 120mg daily.  He had me on 80mg per day for the first year.  Total Dr trt time is now at 19 months.  (When I ran out the first time I waited a few weeks till i got tested  again so he would up the dose lol).  He also knows I've pinned myself with black market stuff and I've been honest with him.  It's a cream, and it works well.  I've added some stuff to the mix from time to time, mostly Tbol and Anavar, but I'm going to do another (well planned and researched) test cycle but I'll first get tested again in December, and I'll have some questions about ancillaries and cycling with trt myself.

My thoughts would be to get another Dr.  Mine WANTS me to have optimal test levels.  

BTW I'm 48, 6 foot 205 with about 15% bf.  BF was prob 25% when I started trt and other than small nuts right now (Gonna ask him and this forum about that one too) I feel great.  I'm also pretty committed to training right now, and getting bf down to at least 12% I know everything will work better with lower bf levels.


----------



## allen001 (Jun 3, 2013)

I like your article on Testosterone Replacement Therapy. You have provided really great information on this particular topic. I enjoyed reading this article and get lot of information also regarding Testosterone Replacement Therapy. Thanks for this nice article.


----------

